
Relationship Between NO2 and Covid19 - bloskys
https://medium.com/@tomasaftalion/am-i-missing-something-887dc2673bba
======
phillipseamore
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6AVFbpsrmQ&feature=emb_logo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6AVFbpsrmQ&feature=emb_logo)

------
rasengan
This is a great discovery, and I’m eagerly awaiting more research and analysis
on this.

